# Samba Share erstellen ?!



## kuscheltier (16. April 2005)

Hey und Hallo,

hab ein bissel mit dem Samba probiert aber ich bekomm irgendwie es nicht hin was ich will. Ich möchte das Rootverzeichnis von meinem lokalen Fedora3 Server in das Netzwerk sharen, so das ich von jedem Rechner darauf zugreifen kann und an den Scripten da arbeiten kann. ABer irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht so hin, wie ich es will. Hab einiges im Netz mitlerweile auch schon dazu gelesen aber so wirklich weiter geholfen hat mir nichts. Und bevor ich jetzt das System ganz versaue hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe jetzt !?

Also die smb.conf schaut so im Moment aus


```
#======================= Global Settings =====================================
[global]
	netbios name = Linux
	workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE
	server string = Linux Server
	hosts allow = 192.168.0. ,127.
	log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log
	max log size = 50
	security = share
	username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=819

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================
	idmap uid = 16777216-33554431
	idmap gid = 16777216-33554431
	template shell = /bin/false
	winbind use default domain = no

[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	browseable = no
	writeable = yes

[htdocs]
	path = /var/www/html
	guest only = yes
	writeable = yes
	printable = no
	browseable = yes
	create mask = 0777
	valid users = nobody
```

Erreicht habe ich damit schonmal das ich auf meinem WIndows 2000 Rechner den Share angezeigt bekomme und auch darauf zugreifen kann. Schreibende Rechte habe ich irgendwie nicht, warum weiß ich leider nicht. Was muss ich dafür denn nun noch angeben ?! Das ganze soll denn auch so erfolgen, das ich einen Komplettzugriff sofort habe und ich mich nicht noch anmelden muss erst, wenn ich auf den Share zugreifen will. Gesichert soll dies über die erlaubten IP-Adressen werden. 


Achso, das oben beschriebene funktioniert aber auch nur auf meinem Laptop (Windows 2000 Pro), wenn ich das gleiche mit meinem Windows XP MCE2005 versuche, denn bekomm ich schon bei Eingabe \\IP-Adresse eine Fehlermeldung.
Wo ist da das Problem oder wie bekomm ich das gelöst ?!

Der 2000'er läuft normalerweise in einer Domain, aber hier zu hause natürlich ohne. Der XP läuft in der Arbeitsgruppe "ARBEITSGRUPPE".


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

Das mit den Schreibrechten koennte an deinem Dateisystem liegen. 
Schau mal nach ob der user nobody in dem Ordner /var/www/htdocs ueberhaupt schreiben darf.

man chown
man chmod


----------



## RedWing (20. April 2005)

TanTe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit den Schreibrechten koennte an deinem Dateisystem liegen.
> Schau mal nach ob der user nobody in dem Ordner /var/www/htdocs ueberhaupt schreiben darf.
> 
> man chown
> man chmod



oder versuch mal:


```
readonly = no
```

als Option deines Share in die smb.conf mit aufzunehmen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## hulmel (20. April 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> readonly = no
> ```
> als Option deines Share in die smb.conf mit aufzunehmen...




```
...
writeable = yes
...
```
Steht doch schon da.
Auf was werden unbekannte Beuntzer gemapped (map to guest)?


----------

